# AWESOME trade with Toni!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Toni & I arranged a little trade for some LFD's.He said they were noy available in Belgium,so I sent him a few to try,along with a couple othes that are hard for him to get.His end arrived today & all I can say is WOW!!!!:dribble::leph::biggrin:Toni,you are a first class BOTL in my book & if you ever make the trip to the US you & your family have a place to stay.My home is your home my friend!:biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes Toni is First Class! Great looking line-up John


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice trade John


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Those look gooooooooood!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice, those look Puerto Rican or something :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Toni's got more than one place to stay. He's a great guy, And a fine BOTL!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Way to go Toni!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Toni top-notch botl


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

First class trade all the way!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice trade


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great trade for the both of you, Enjoy!


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

WoW - GREAT TRADE


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

if I'm seeing it correctly, one of the cigars is a Torano Reserva Selecta Maduro (glass tube) the Maduros are no longer being made...very nice!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> if I'm seeing it correctly, one of the cigars is a Torano Reserva Selecta Maduro (glass tube) the Maduros are no longer being made...very nice!


Your eyes are not playing tricks on you!!:biggrin:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is one great trade!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I see bloom!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice trade. That Camacho looks awesome.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I see Toni has not loss his touch--I am sure when 2009 Cigar Fest rolls around Toni only needs a flight too & from his mother land---This is the plan--


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

woah! rad smokes!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow!

Way to go, Toni!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I see bloom!!!!


Yes you do!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

toni always does it right!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet trade.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! Thats a sweet trade.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome Trade!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

lucky man thatsa hell of a trade


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

John I see you are satisfied with my end. Now remember this is only for the trade me set up!! I still have to requite the bomb you put in!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> John I see you are satisfied with my end. Now remember this is only for the trade me set up!! I still have to requite the bomb you put in!!


Now that is funny!:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice trade Toni!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice trade


----------

